# Problem mit Wireshark!



## Trbk85 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute bin nun im 5ten Semester und unser Prof. hat uns ein Programm namens Wireshark vorgestellt. Das Programm dient dazu den Netzwerkverkehr zu betrachten soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. Nun habe ich das Programm installiert und wollte die Funktion capturing benutzen, leider habe ich daraufhin die erste Fehlermeldung erhalten. Auf mein Laptop läuft Windows 7 und die Fehlermeldung lautet:

The NPF driver isn't running.  You may have trouble
capturing or listing interfaces.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen vielen dank im vorraus!


----------



## Flex (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab es mal in den Netzwerkbereich verschoben, denn mit HTML hat es ja wirklich nichts zu tun...

Das Problem ist wohl, dass man bei Windows 7 den NPF Treiber als Service installieren muss...

Also deinstallieren, neu installieren und den NPF Treiber als Service installieren.
Dadurch sollte das Problem erledigt sein.

/edit:
Alternativ versuch mal das Programm als Administrator auszuführen, also Rechtsklick -> usw.


----------



## Trbk85 (10. Oktober 2009)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab es mal in den Netzwerkbereich verschoben, denn mit HTML hat es ja wirklich nichts zu tun...
> 
> Das Problem ist wohl, dass man bei Windows 7 den NPF Treiber als Service installieren muss...
> 
> ...



Vielen dank Felix werde es direkt mal ausprobieren. Und sorry das ich das Thema im falschen Bereich erstellt habe.


----------



## Trbk85 (11. Oktober 2009)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab es mal in den Netzwerkbereich verschoben, denn mit HTML hat es ja wirklich nichts zu tun...
> 
> Das Problem ist wohl, dass man bei Windows 7 den NPF Treiber als Service installieren muss...
> 
> ...




Hey es hat funktioniert, habe das Programm als Administrator ausgeführt  Nun habe ich 4 Auswahl Möglichkeiten um den capturing zu starten ich denke mal das sind die Netzwerkadapter... Und zwar 1. Bluetooth PAN driver 2. Marvell Yukon Ethernet controller 3. Microsoft 4. Microsoft.  Ich möchte das capturing gerne über WLAN benutzen was sollte ich denn dann am besten auswählen? Ich weiss ich habe echt nicht viel Ahnung von den Programm ist das erstmal das ich damit arbeite


----------

